# My First Metalworking/machining Project, An Aluminum Knob On The Metal Lathe!



## craftedmagazine (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally got over my fear of the lathe and spent some time on it. I am a complete and utter noob, so hopefully I didn't do too many things incorrectly. If you guys have any pointers for me, that'd be much appreciated. I'm using the Precision Matthews PM-1022V, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 13, 2016)

Great Video! Thank you for posting


----------



## craftedmagazine (Sep 13, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Great Video! Thank you for posting



Thanks! This is a very inspiring community. So much to learn!


----------



## RandyM (Sep 13, 2016)

Fantastic! But now you are making us wait for the next project.

If you had turned the small end facing away from the chuck, you could have drilled and tapped the part right in the lathe thus saving you the extra set up and would have located your tapped hole more accurately.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 13, 2016)

Good job, but 1 suggestion. Next time make it in reverse, large end closest to the spindle, so you can drill and tap the hole while in the lathe. One machine set-up  is easier than two machines. Still a good job for the first try.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 13, 2016)

I agree with Bill.  That would also ensure that your hole would be centered.  Good job though.


----------



## craftedmagazine (Sep 13, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Fantastic! But now you are making us wait for the next project.
> 
> If you had turned the small end facing away from the chuck, you could have drilled and tapped the part right in the lathe thus saving you the extra set up and would have located your tapped hole more accurately.





Bill Gruby said:


> Good job, but 1 suggestion. Next time make it in reverse, large end closest to the spindle, so you can drill and tap the hole while in the lathe. One machine set-up  is easier than two machines. Still a good job for the first try.
> 
> "Billy G"





Charles Spencer said:


> I agree with Bill.  That would also ensure that your hole would be centered.  Good job though.



Thanks for the tips guys. This makes a lot more sense! Didn't even consider doing it the other way around.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 13, 2016)

The only difference between the "right way" and the "wrong way" is that the wrong way either will not work or may take so long it becomes a money loser or just a plain chore in the case of a hobby. The right way is one that works well in the least amount of time.

 If you find that wearing you shoes on the wrong feet helps complete well made parts in a reasonable time then that is the right way (-:

Much like any other skill or hobby there are many traditionalists that REFUSE TO THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX, they were either taught or read in a text book printed in 1939 that there is only one way to do it right. Do not be that person, innovate, devise your own methods of operating a lathe for your own purposes, use conventional wisdom as a guideline not irrefutable natural law and above all take most advice on the internet as open to interpretation.

As a side note I have been a working machinist for close to 30 years, I loathe knurling in every possible way.
Well done and

Good Luck


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2016)

Great first project.....I don't remember mine, but I am sure it did not turn out that well!

Since this is all about learning; one more small suggestion.....for the drilling and tapping, use the centre drill first, then the tap drill and then finally the tap. The tapered entry hole helps with starting the tap.

-brino


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 13, 2016)

brino said:


> Great first project.....I don't remember mine, but I am sure it did not turn out that well!
> 
> Since this is all about learning; one more small suggestion.....for the drilling and tapping, use the centre drill first, then the tap drill and then finally the tap. The tapered entry hole helps with starting the tap.
> 
> -brino


Use a spotting drill rather then a center drill, this works better all around, center drills are for creating lathe centers, stop me if you have heard this one before, spotting drills are designed for spotting accurate starting points for drills and nothing else, they have a 90 Deg. angle which leaves a pleasing 45 Deg. chamfer on the hole.

However they do cost more so this is probably an issue.


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2016)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Use a spotting drill rather then a center drill, this works better all around, center drills are for creating lathe centers, stop me if you have heard this one before, spotting drills are designed for spotting accurate starting points for drills and nothing else, they have a 90 Deg. angle which leaves a pleasing 45 Deg. chamfer on the hole.



Wreck, I have heard that many times from good sources and so do fully believe it, but to the best of my knowledge have never even seen one of these "spotting drills". Got a picture or link?

-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 13, 2016)

Make you own, it's nothing more than a regrind job on a drill point. You change the included angle to 90 degrees.

 "Billy G"

https://jet.com/product/detail/12c1...gclid=CNW7xNLGjc8CFYFkhgodLZ0DPw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## brino (Sep 13, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Make you own, it's nothing more than a regrind job on a drill point. You change the included angle to 90 degrees.



Thanks Billy, I can do that!

My past searches have found a couple different types/grinds of drills called "spotting drills"....it always left me wondering which one people were talking about.

-brino


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 13, 2016)

Spotting drills are very short and about as hard as center drills yet less easy to break, a ground split point 90 Deg. screw machine length drill would work well for this.

However I prefer dedicated spotting drills.
http://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Holemaking/Spotting-Drills?searchterm=spot+drill&navid=4287923831


----------

